# SEPTEMBERS PHOTO COMPETITION



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

PHOTO COMPETITION







Every month we will be holding a Photo Competition.
There will be a different topic every month. 
Photo's must be members own & not copied from the internet or elsewhere.
Admins and Mods are allowed to enter as the winner will be chosen by the members.

"The winner will be able to select a book from the top 10 of the Amazon Best sellers list"

Click Here for the Amazon Best Sellers


     
    ​
THIS MONTHS TOPIC
 MEMBERS & THEIR PETS 





















​
Photo must be of you the member and your pet not copied from the internet or elsewhere. The photo must not have been posted on this site before.​
Please email your photo to [email protected]
The photo's will be put in the gallery when we have them all in and then you can start voting. 
Last date for this months photo's is 22/09/06
Voting starts 23/09/06
Winner will be announced on the 30/09/06
Once all entries are received we will provide a link to view and a link to vote.
Members will decide the winner.

Voting will be open for all members. 
Only one vote per member.
Contact Amanda or Kim for any queries

*terms and conditions:*
Competitions are open to all Fertility Friends.co.uk Members only. Only one entry per person will be accepted. To be entered into any FertilityFriends.co.uk competition all entries must be received by the closing date specified in the individual promotion/competition rules. All entries received by the closing date are valid and have an equal chance of winning. Entries not submitted in accordance with the rules or incomplete or illegible entries will be disqualified. Responsibility cannot be accepted by FertilityFriends.co.uk for lost, undelivered, delayed, damaged or mislaid entries. Any prize is as specified in the individual competition rules. No alternative prizes may be requested although FertilityFriends.co.uk reserves the right to alter arrangements or prizes should this be unavoidable. There is no cash alternative. Any prize will be awarded to the photo with the most votes. The decision is final and no correspondence will be entered into by FertilityFriends.co.uk in relation to that decision. The vote will take place on the dates stated in the individual competition rules. The winner will be contacted by e-mail on the date stated in the individual promotion/competition rules. Closing date for entries is stated on each individual competition rules. In the event of unforeseen circumstances we reserve the right to alter, amend or foreclose the competition without prior notice. By entering any competition all participants will be deemed to have accepted and be bound by the rules and by any other requirements set out in the competition material.[size=10pt]* Contestants will not canvas for votes. Anyone seen canvassing will be disqualified.*
[/size]​​


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh i like the sound of this one   

kj x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Do we have to be doing anything or is it just us and our furry babies !! 

cheers 
sara xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Well what would you like to be doing?


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

i think i have a good idea i'm def entering this one   

Thanks Kim,

Sara


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

No rudie ones though Mrs H dont forget this is a public site


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Rude me never   well only with Dh .. oh yeah his a bit of an animal does that count    ( only joking ) xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Well you can send them but not sure they will be entered [br]: 1/09/06, 19:28


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

working on it


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Does it have to be both pet and owner ?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

could it be DH and pet??  got loads of him and them none of me it seems!


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Lou F said:


> Does it have to be both pet and owner ?


Has to be the member & pet.

Love kImx x x


----------



## Alix (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Kim,
I have emailed you my photo. Hope you got it OK. It was of me & my bunny.
Love
Alix
xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Yes we got it thankyou Alix.

Love Kim xx


----------



## Marsh (Jan 10, 2006)

Excellent Idea.  I'll email my cute picture of my bunny and me now. 
Marsh


----------



## Alix (Apr 11, 2006)

Thats 2 for the bunnies now! Looking forward to seeing what your bun looks like Marsh! xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

well sammy my cat has learned to sit and beg like a dog!  might have to submit a pic

xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Can it be Dh with the pet (or in my case recently ex Dh)? Also does the pet have to still be alive?


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

weeble said:


> Can it be Dh with the pet (or in my case recently ex Dh)? Also does the pet have to still be alive?


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Weeble...! 

Well...the pet preferably has to still be alive and the person in the photo has to be a member of the site.  Hope that helps! 

Amanda xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Well I wasnt actually planning on digging one up.   I mean I wanna win, but not that much


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

omg weebs


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

weeble said:


> Well I wasnt actually planning on digging one up.  I mean I wanna win, but not that much


You make me laugh! Good to see you smiling hun  xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Weebs your not frightened of showing yourself after the other one are 

Love kImx x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

No Kim its just not fair now, cos I aint got no piccys of me with any of my animals and I aint got no one to take any. <wanders off sulking>

Can you make the next competition either;

Silly pictures (can do that)
Smileys (can do that....cant we Suzie )
Silly Dh's (recently ex'd or present) (can do that)
Animals ALONE (can do that) 
Animals with other animals (can do that) 
Friends (can do that)
Home grown fruit (can do that)
Best gravelled driveway (can do that, but probs wouldnt win )
Dirtiest car (can do that)
and finally......messiest pc desk. (can deffo do that)

Will work on some more for ya, just in case you are running out of idea's.


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Weebs,

You been at the whisky??   

x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Wish I could use alcohol as an excuse. 

Night night all. Sweet dreams & sleep well.


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Weebs you have until the 23rd to get a pic done. Isnt he coming to see you again before then?


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

weeble said:


> No Kim its just not fair now, cos I aint got no piccys of me with any of my animals and I aint got no one to take any. <wanders off sulking>
> 
> Can you make the next competition either;
> 
> ...


 Hey, I like some of those! Lol @ Pets alone & pets with other pets!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Ha....Ha and double ha. After tireless searching I have found a piccy. Ok its from 16yrs ago, but since parrots live for donkeys years, I reckon the odds are that one is still alive. 










PS Only joking, am deffo not entering this one.


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Are they parrots, or a pair of tits?


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Oooooh, watch it cheeky.


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

So whats wrong with entering it then weebs i am sure all the men will come on and vote for you


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm the same  - I've got loads of my fur babies - I just aint in any of them as I'm always the other side of the camera! Only ones I have got are horsey ones and they're about 5 years old - do they count?

Or I've got one bending over helping my foal stand up for the first time  Only thing is, the main thing in the pic is my fat ar*e!  Mind you, that's better than my face


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Kim it was 16yrs ago and now I look more like the side of the hotel block you can see in the background     Ooooh to be young and slim again. 

Im sure you ar#e is very attractive Lou.


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Not attractive Weebs - I'd describe it as urm..... VERY WIDE!

ClaireMack -


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello

I guess a member even 10 years ago is still a member!!!! 

Kim, have you received mine? This was snee that everyone can see on my profile ad me las week end!

Weeble, I guess the next challenge could be members on holidays! I am sure you would have lots of these ones! 

I cannot wait to see all the others.

Have fun 
Steph


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Isnt this it Stephanie?
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=328&pos=8


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Fab suggestions, Weebs!


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Can i just remind you when sending in your photo's can you please make sure we have your user name too.

thanks Kim x xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

who won Augusts please?  I voted but never saw who won!! x[br]: 5/09/06, 12:55 found it! xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

[br]: 9/09/06, 16:55Anyone else wanting to enter??


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

*Kim* said:


> PHOTO COMPETITION
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​​


----------



## Alix (Apr 11, 2006)

Ooh, I cant wait to see all the piccies! xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

They are all in the gallery under competition album Alix.

Love kImx x x


----------



## Alix (Apr 11, 2006)

He, he. What a bunch of cuties they are! & thats just us!!!   
Love
Alix
xxx
P. S Kim, my rabbits name is Umpa, Lumpa! What can I say he likes Charlie & the choc factory!!!


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

*6
DAYS LEFT 
TO ENTER THE*​[fly]






PHOTO COMPETITION






[/fly]


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Ay Weebs, av you been airbrushing that waist of yours? (page 2)


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

*ceri* said:


> Ay Weebs, av you been airbrushing that waist of yours? (page 2)


No its just that recently someone has turned my whole body upside down and stuck my head on my butt. <shakes head.......deffo wider at the bottom these days> 

Ok I have entered a piccy and Im sorry, but no, the little angel is no longer with us......well he will always be with me, so I guess it kinda works 

Dont mind if you dont enter it though 

NOT ONE WORD KIM!!!!!


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

*5
DAYS LEFT 
TO ENTER THE*​[fly]






PHOTO COMPETITION






[/fly]


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Weebs have you sent it yet cos i havent received anything.

love kImx x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah I sent it last night. Will try again.


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I sent one yesterday lunchtime too! I did say though that it's 5 years old as I haven't got anything more recent and not to enter it if it's too old but now I'm wondering if you haven't got mine either?


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

No i havent received either of them. Just checked again too.

Love kImx x x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Have just tried sending it again


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Nothing has come through yet. What address did you send it to?


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

The one at the top of this thread - [email protected]


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Ta Kim


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

*ONLY*​*4
DAYS LEFT 
TO ENTER THE*​[fly]






PHOTO COMPETITION






[/fly]


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

If you have sent a photo in and it hasnt appeared here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=328 please let me know here asap.


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Kim.


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

*Kim* said:


> Contestants will not canvas for votes. Anyone seen canvassing will be disqualified.


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

<runs off giggling>


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

You have been warned.


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

*ONLY*​*3
DAYS LEFT 
TO ENTER THE*​[fly]






PHOTO COMPETITION






[/fly]


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

*Kim* said:


> If you have sent a photo in and it hasnt appeared here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=328 please let me know here asap.


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

*Kim* said:


> You have been warned.


*Can you read this Kim?* *Vote for weeble*


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Yes i can i have very good eye sight weeble. Can you still see your photo


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## L1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I've send in a photo of Wiggy2 and little Pippa, with Buttons the dog.


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

any particular reason why we can't put comments under the pics, like you normally can in the gallery?  is it in case of canvassing or something?
xx Morgan


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

We just dont have comments in there at all Morgan. But yeah i suppose it could have something to do with canvassing.  Which IS NOT ALLOWED now or the entry will be disqualified.


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

*Kim* said:


> Which IS NOT ALLOWED now or the entry will be disqualified.


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hmmmmm no comment except  ^beware^


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Dont you mean.










Right Im off. Hope you've had a fab anniversary Kim and may the evening get even better.


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Thanks Weebs. Its just been an ordinary day really although i did cook him a nice dinner. But i expect tonight will be just the same as normal. After 26 years why change the habits of a lifetime 

love Kimx xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

*
COME ON
ONLY*​*2
DAYS LEFT 
TO ENTER THE*​[fly]






PHOTO COMPETITION






[/fly]


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

*
COME ON
ONLY*​*1
DAY LEFT 
TO ENTER THE*​[fly]






PHOTO COMPETITION






[/fly]


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)




----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

No pics of me and the animals  - only DH or Joseph    

Sorry

Sara


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Where do we vote

Love kelly


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Voting hasnt opened yet Kelly.

Look out tomorrow though


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

do u have to be able to tell its me lol!


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank kim,when i seen one day to go i thought it was for voting not thinking Blame it on the tww eh while i can  

Cheerz me deerz


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Well yes Clare.

No problem Kelly.


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

MAKE 
YOUR 
VOTE 
HERE
​http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68677.0​


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

*PLEASE NOTE IF ANYONE IS FOUND CANVASSING FOR VOTES THEIR ENTRY WILL BE DISQUALIFIED.*​


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)




----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

*VOTING CLOSES TONIGHT.
SO GET THOSE VOTES IN NOW*​


----------

